# NY and LA HD Locals and Distants available (Mpeg4 receivers)



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

6300-6303 New York HD Networks from 61.5

6306-6309 Los Angeles HD Networks from 129

Regardless of what format they are, they are only available to authorized(SD) subscribers on Mpeg4 receivers(VIP211,411 and VIP622).

Please post in this thread if you are receiving them. Let us know what type of receiver, so we can ascertain that it is only Mpeg4 receivers.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Let's see, where did I put that DISH1000 and/or DISH300. Some may need a 5-sat setup to get all the channels which may be available to them now. 

I could see someone in the west needing 119, 110, 61.5, 129 and 148.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

no one in the west would need 61.5, 61.5 and 129 mirror everything as they are limited site birds. now a person might get a D1000 a a 300 pointed at 148 for something but I'm not sure what that might be


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

I Live In Miami And Have A Waiver To Get Cbs Hd. I Called Dish And They Told Me That I Needed A Second Dish And It Would Cost Me $99 Dollars. I Have A Dish 500. What's The Other Dish That She Was Talking About That I Need?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Suppose you are in the fringe of the Medford, Oregon Market and subscribe to the Local channel. You would need 148 for these. They are not antwhere else.

Now suppose you also have subscription for Los Angeles Distant Networks. You would need 129 to receive the HD Distant Networks from Los Angeles. They are not anywhere else.

Now supppose you also have a subscription to New York Distant Networks. You need 61.5 to get the HD Distants from New York. They are not anywhere else.

So, you have 119 and 110 for basic, 148 for Locals, 129 for LA HD and 61.5 for NY HD.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

satguy06 said:


> I Live In Miami And Have A Waiver To Get Cbs Hd. I Called Dish And They Told Me That I Needed A Second Dish And It Would Cost Me $99 Dollars. I Have A Dish 500. What's The Other Dish That She Was Talking About That I Need?


You'll need one pointed at the 61.5 satellite to get the New York CBS in HD. I don't think the New York ones are on 129 are they??

Does anyone know if the Chicago stations launched in HD and what satellite they are on?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

satguy06 said:


> I Live In Miami And Have A Waiver To Get Cbs Hd. I Called Dish And They Told Me That I Needed A Second Dish And It Would Cost Me $99 Dollars. I Have A Dish 500. What's The Other Dish That She Was Talking About That I Need?


You need a dish pointed at 61.5 to get the CBS HD east.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Link said:


> Does anyone know if the Chicago stations launched in HD and what satellite they are on?


As of 7 AM EST they had not launched.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

So The Current Dish That I Have Is Pointed At 129?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

A DiSH500 is pointed at 119 and 110 for the basic programming.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

I Have A Dish500. Would The Second Dish Pointing At 61.5 Be A Dish 1000? What's The Difference Between A Dish 500 And A Dish 1000? And, Is The Dish 1000 Is What Is Referred To As A Superdish?


----------



## J2K7 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm authorized the DNS, have a 411 and a Dish 1000 (110, 119, 129). I receive the NY networks in SD on my configuration but the HD channels in the 6300s do not even appear in my "all channels" list. Up til now, NY HD has only been on 61.5.

I used to have a Dish 300 pointing at 61.5 and did receive the NY CBS HD.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

satguy06 said:


> I Have A Dish500. Would The Second Dish Pointing At 61.5 Be A Dish 1000? What's The Difference Between A Dish 500 And A Dish 1000? And, Is The Dish 1000 Is What Is Referred To As A Superdish?


A DiSH500 points at 2 satellites(normally the basic 119 and 110)

A DiSH1000 points at 3 satellites(119, 110 and 129) and is not referred to as a SuperDiSH which is a different 3 satellite dish. You do not need either of these.

There was a DiSH300 which pointed at only 1 satellite, but it has been discontinued, apparently. They now use a DiSH500 with only 1 LNBF for 61.5.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

So The Second Dish That They Would Install To Point At 61.5 Be Another Dish 500?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

J2K7 said:


> I'm authorized the DNS, have a 411 and a Dish 1000 (110, 119, 129). I receive the NY networks in SD on my configuration but the HD channels in the 6300s do not even appear in my "all channels" list. Up til now, NY HD has only been on 61.5.


61.5 is the only slot with NY HD networks.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

why does the thread say and distants when no one has reported getting the channels as distants...

ok nevermind now I read somewhere that a persons with NY distants is getting all the ny HD and not just CBS...


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

satguy06 said:


> I Have A Dish500. Would The Second Dish Pointing At 61.5 Be A Dish 1000? What's The Difference Between A Dish 500 And A Dish 1000? And, Is The Dish 1000 Is What Is Referred To As A Superdish?


No the second dish for 61.5 would be just a single dish 300 to go with your dish 500. A dish 1000 is a special dish for other satellites ,that won't work for 61.5/110/119.
300s Maybe not made anymore, but plenty of 300s around.,


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

So What Channels Would I Get On 129? And What Channels Would I Get On 61.5?


----------



## J2K7 (Jan 10, 2006)

My apology...DSN equals "the distants".


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

satguy06 said:


> So The Second Dish That They Would Install To Point At 61.5 Be Another Dish 500?


That is what has been reported as the norm now.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

But John Said That The Dish 300 Has Been Discontinued.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BFG said:


> why does the thread say and distants when no one has reported getting the channels as distants...


Yes, they have.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

So A Dish 1000 Would Be Better To Have Than A Dish 500?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

satguy06 said:


> So What Channels Would I Get On 129? And What Channels Would I Get On 61.5?


http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

satguy06 said:


> So A Dish 1000 Would Be Better To Have Than A Dish 500?


Not if you want CBS HD east.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

I Was Looking At The Channels Chart And Noticed That The Voom Channels Are On 61.5. I Just Upgraded To Dishhd Silver. But My Dish 500 Points To 110 And 119. Would I Still Get The Voom Channels On My Dish Hd Silver Package Even Though My Dish 500 Is Not Pointing To 61.5?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

if you don't have another dish looking at 61.5 then you just upgraded for nothing. Assuming you meant you upgraded to get an install, at which point an installer will be adding the second dish


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

satguy06 said:


> I Was Looking At The Channels Chart And Noticed That The Voom Channels Are On 61.5. I Just Upgraded To Dishhd Silver. But My Dish 500 Points To 110 And 119. Would I Still Get The Voom Channels On My Dish Hd Silver Package Even Though My Dish 500 Is Not Pointing To 61.5?


No you will not get them. You need the extra dish.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

Will The Person Coming Here For The Upgrade Know That Because The Csr Didn't Ask Me About It And She Never Mentioned That I Needed A Second Dish. Now I Don't Know If I Have To Pay Extra For The Second Dish. Do You Know?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I just went though that problem. I needed a Dish1000 + 148 for the west coast and the installer showed up with a Dish500...took them almost three weeks and three visits to get my setup right.

And I specifically told them that I needed the equipment when I put in my order - didn't help...


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

JohnH said:


> 6300-6303 New York HD Networks from 61.5
> 
> 6306-6309 Los Angeles HD Networks from 129
> 
> ...


That sucks. Still have to wait to move my 148 dish over to 129. Don't have an MPEG4 box, yet. Sure wish these were made available to everyone that has the ability to get them (DNS / O&O markets / Waivers)


----------



## giant96 (Feb 1, 2006)

I just ordered and have a install date on the 13th of FEB...they cannot tell me if im getting the 211 ..the girl said im getting HD equipment and thats all she knows..why is this?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

giant96 said:


> I just ordered and have a install date on the 13th of FEB...they cannot tell me if im getting the 211 ..the girl said im getting HD equipment and thats all she knows..why is this?


She just processes orders and has no clue of the specifices of equipment. Very few people ever know what's going on when you call in.


----------



## ckinninger (Jul 23, 2005)

BFG said:


> ok nevermind now I read somewhere that a persons with NY distants is getting all the ny HD and not just CBS...


bfg nice point there. big difference from getting cbs only. i didn't find the person that got the dns hd to go with his dns in sd from ny.

johnh...

i for one have 129 and 61.5 on top of 119 and 110 but am waiting for the 211. this week. i also have ny/la dns in sd. i am anxious to see the guide to see if i get both in hd.

anyone seen a post of someone getting more than one hd. kinda hard becuase not many have 61.5 & 129 & dns from la and ny in sd already. i should know by friday here when the 211 gets here.

are the dns hd there automatically or do we have to call and waste everyone's time?

thanks,

ck


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They would be there automatically if they had not shut them off. There is currently no HD DNS. Only LiL Networks now.


----------



## jcm.oo (Jan 24, 2005)

JohnH said:


> They would be there automatically if they had not shut them off. There is currently no HD DNS. Only LiL Networks now.


They better turn them back on. I ordered a VIP-622 after the CSR told me for sure that I would be able to get them. He said yes, as long as I had a dish at 61.5. I also got him to put in the notes that he told me that. It would be really stupid for Dish not to do this. But it appears that today is the official launch for those so maybe the will.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

why the heck did the shut it off, there was nothing wrong with dish providing HD distants to those with SD distants, geez what morons, sucks to the folks yet again who want HD DNS


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

Wait so no more distnat ch's such as Fox La FOX Denver FOX Chicago, FOX NY?? CAn we not get those in SD either now?


----------



## jcm.oo (Jan 24, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wait so no more distnat ch's such as Fox La FOX Denver FOX Chicago, FOX NY?? CAn we not get those in SD either now?


You'll still get SD distants just not HD distants. The HD distants were on for the most part of the day Wednesday, but not now.


----------



## ckinninger (Jul 23, 2005)

JohnH said:


> They would be there automatically if they had not shut them off. There is currently no HD DNS. Only LiL Networks now.


aaah jeez. why do they shut them off for crying out loud? i guess maybe a system problem because as far as it being legal it should be ok for the most part.

the system problem might be related to the law that says you can't get hd dns prior to the time you would normally watch shows if you had ota reception. like you can't get ny hd dns channels if you live on the west coast because you'd get them 3 hours early. that's what i understand the law to be. the dish system wasn't setup to allow or disallow anything based on time zone before so maybe they have to put this in?

what d* did about this was setup a department to approve and decide which of 2 distant hd cities you would get. they pick la or ny hd for you. they say it depends on which is closest to you but that wouldn't be legal from what i understand. if i live in central time and get dns then i legally should get la hd because the channels would come in later rather than an hour earlier if they gave them from ny.

anyway if this is the problem and they're not setup to handle this issue then why not just have the csr's do it manually. add a note to figure out the customer's time zone and add the hd dns that comes on at same time or if not l.a.. work on automating that some other time ;-)

thanks,
ck


----------



## jcm.oo (Jan 24, 2005)

I e-mailed dish and got a response:

Dear Chris,



Thank you for your email. We do plan to begin offering HD distant services in the near future, but I do not have a date at this time. Currently we are not offering these channels at this time and we do apologize if these channels were authorized on their boxes inadvertently for a period of time yesterday. Unfortunately you would be able to receive these services at this time regardless of equipment upgrades or waivers.



In my opinion they need to work on getting people who live in white areas at least, these are the people that can't get anything, like myself. They are too busy giving NYC and LA hd networks, when most of them can get them very easily get the over the air. Dish please hurry on this, it would even be nice if there were mpeg 2.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I called in to have my distant HD nets turned on and was told that they are for local NY and LA people only. Distant SD Net people do not qualify for the HD nets.

Send and email to: [email protected] and tell him what we think of this.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Sky Angel, which while technically not an E* service, is broadcast from 61.5 and 61.5 only.


----------

